# Doublons sur Ipod mais pas sur Itunes…



## Rollmops (22 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir à tous 



J’ai certains morceaux en double sur mon Ipod.

Curieusement ils ne le sont pas sur Itunes quand je branche mon Ipod sur mon Mac.

Comment est-ce possible ?



Merci


----------

